
Despite What Your New Phone Says, There Is No Such Thing As 4G - jamesbritt
http://www.motherboard.tv/2011/10/11/despite-what-your-new-phone-says-there-is-no-such-thing-as-4g
======
jgavris
let's not call UMTS w/ HSPA+ 4G. let's call it ~3.75G.

4G LTE will use ODFM.

